# Battlecom



## Delvar (1. Mai 2002)

Hi!
Also, ich habe folgendes Problem...
Ich sitze am Client eines 2 PC Netzwerks (IP: 192.168.0.2, Host: 192.168.0.1). Ich verwende Sygate Home Network zur verbindung... ALLES läuft fast einwandfrei. Ich habe ISDN. Ich habe eine Netgear FA311 Netzwerkkarte. Netzwerkkarte ist intakt und funktionstüchtig. Ich habe KEINEN Router (und werd mir auch SICHER keinen kaufen)

so, ich will nun das BC, Roger Wilco oder anderes läuft... TUT es aber nicht. ich kann ohne Probleme einen Testlauf machen und ich höre mich klar und deutlich, aber wenn ich mich zu nem Server conencten will geht es nicht. 
Half-Life Ingame Voice funktioniert aber!!!

Woran liegt das???
Wenn ihr etwas wisst, bitte hier antworten oder wenn es länger ist, im ICQ: 107245514

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Moartel (1. Mai 2002)

Du wirst auf dem Router eine Firewall laufen haben die die Ports sperrt die von den Voice-Programmen benutzt werden.
RogerWilco geht über Router, das weiß ich sicher. BC geht nur mit Port-Forwarding. GameVoice ist nach meiner Erfahrung Glückssache, mal mags mal nicht.
Teste mal TeamSpeak das geht afaik auch über Router und hat eine super Quali.

RogerWilco hat glaube ich Port 3782 (zeigt er eh an wenn du nen Server aufmachst), schau mal nach ob du eine Firewall laufen hast die den Port blockiert.


----------

